# DIY induction heater advice asked



## Bluebloomer (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to ask some advice on how to make a small scale induction furnace. 

On eBay I saw this induction module 1800W

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1800W-ZVS-Induction-Heating-Board-Module-Driver-Heater-With-Heat-Sink-40A-Kit/253803383919?hash=item3b17dc4c6f%3Ag%3An3sAAOSw-htbOxYq&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_nkw=induction+heater&_from=R40&rt=nc&autorefresh=true

And to power it I was thinking about a PSU like this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/48V-20A-1000W-Single-Output-Switching-power-supply-AC-to-DC-SMPS-For-PCL-Control/253667684680?hash=item3b0fc5b148%3Ag%3AJyoAAOSw43Ba2F2J&_sop=15&_nkw=power+supply+1000w&_sacat=181993&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0

I understand that Palladium and Platinum will not melt in such induction set-ups, but I would like to melt small amounts of silver, gold, and copper and I was hoping such a set-up would work, and I could use it aswell for heating chips, mainly from RAM, and the 4 sided chips from PC motherboards.

So, the main question is, could it work ? And if so, what size copper coil and crucible could / should be used ?


----------

